# Mybackhurts-How did it go?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi there. Just saw your post from last night and was wondering how you made it thru the colonoscopy? Hope all went well.Keep us posted


----------



## Mybackhurts (Jun 15, 2003)

It went fine. I dont remember too much of it. I remember being wheeled into the room where they do the procedure and then I woke up in recovery. Actually now that Im home I dont remember getting dressed or much of the ride home. For some strange reason I threw up twice when I got home. The doc said I had no ulcers, polpys or anything. I do however have a few internal hemmeroids. I wonder now what I was so worried about, the test was a breeze. I was told to stay on the fiber daily.Thanks for asking


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Howdy, neighbor! (I'm from MS).I'm glad your colonoscopy went well. I have a feeling I'll be hearing the same thing about the internal hemmeroids. I guess that's better than scary alternatives, huh?What kind of fiber are you using? I'm starting fiber tomorrow and am just curious - I have had some good recommendations so I have lots of options!Laurie


----------



## Mybackhurts (Jun 15, 2003)

Ive been using metamucil for a while now. Glass in the morning and glass at night. It doesnt hurt that I drink alot of water during the day also.


----------

